# New shipment of fish and inverts, ready for sale Tuesday June 18 list is inside



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

New shipment of fish ready for sale Thursday June 18, we'll open late at 12 noon tomorrow.

Here is the list of what is coming in 

*
COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME*

*Chromis Blue-Green	Chromis viridis
Chromis Blk & Gold stripes	Neoglyphidodon nigroris
Damsel 3-Stripes	Dascyllus aruanus
Damsel 3-Spots (Domino)	Dascyllus trimaculatus
Damsel Blue	Chrysiptera cyanea
Damsel Neon (Allen's)	Pomacentrus alleni
Goby Firefish Nemateleotris magnifica
Dottyback Diadema	Pseudochromis diadema
Dottyback Strawberry	Pseudochromis porphyreus
Cardinal Assorted Stripe Apogon cyanosoma
Goby Zebra (Bar)	Ptereleotris zebra
Goby Blue Gudgeon	Ptereleotris heteroptera
Tang Yellow Shoulder (Juv)	Acanthurus olivaceous 
Wrasse Six-Lined	Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodon meleagris
Wrasse Lubbock's Fairy	Cirrhilabrus lubbocki
Wrasse Orange Pencil	Hologymnosus doliatus
Hawkfish Spotted	Cirrhitichthys aprinus
Anglerfish Asstd. Ord.	Antennarius striatus
Goby Diamond Orange Spot	Valenciennea puellaris
Pipefish Australian Corythoichthys intestinalis
Pipefish Banded	Doryrhamphus dactyliophorus
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoeres chrysus
Wrasse Red Fin Fairy	Cirrhilabrus rubripinnis
Wrasse Blue-Sided Fairy	Cirrhilabrus cynapleura
Wrasse Eight-lined	Pseudocheilinus octotaenia
Wrasse Filament Flasher Paracheilinus filamentosus
Wrasse Royal Flasher	Paracheilnus cynaeus
Wrasse Exquisite	Cirrhilabrus Exquisitus
Goatfish Yellow Parupeneus cyclostomus
Angel Japs Swallow (Fem) Genicanthus milanospilos 
Anthias Dispar (M/L)	Pseudanthias dispar
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprion frenatus
Puffer Valentini	Canthigaster valentini
Trigger Clown (T)	Balistoides conspicillum
Anthias Green (Huchtii) Pseudanthias huchtii
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)	Pseudanthias squamipinnis
Clown Saddle Back (M/L)	Amphiprion polymnus
Blenny Mandarin Green) (XL)	Pterosynchiropus splendidus
Angel Keyhole	Centropyge tibicen
Angel Yellow Centropyge heraldi
Angel Blue Koran (S)	Pomacanthus semicirculatus
Angel Singapore Chaetodontoplus mesoleucus
Butterfly Racoon (M/L)	Chaetodon lunula
Butterfly Racoon (S)	Chaetodon lunula
Butterfly Black Checkered Chaetodon argentatus
Puffer Honeycomb Canthigaster solandri
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv.	Acanthurus pyroferus
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult)	Coris gaimard 
Wrasse Dragon	Novaculichthys taeniourus
Clown Saddle Back (M/L)	Amphiprion polymnus
Angel Coral Beauty Centropyge bispinosus
Anthias Orange (Female)	Pseudanthias pleurotaenia
Goby Golden Head sleeper	Valenciennea strigata
Shark Remora	Echeneis naucrates
Trigger Blue Lined (S)	Pseudobalistes fuscus
Puffer Dogface Arothron nigropunctatus
Puffer Narrow Lined Arothron manilensis
Scorpion Sailback (Ord.)	Taenianotustriacanthus(Brown)
Tang Naso Lipstic (S)	Naso lituratus
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)	Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Anglerfish Wart Skin	Antennarius maculatus
Eel Garden Colored	Heteroconger hassi
Shark Dolphin (M)	Malacanthus latovittatus (M)
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)	Acanthurus pyroferus
Angel Bicolor Centropyge bicolor
Butterfly Diamond	Hemitaurichthys polylepis
Heniochus Blk & White (M/L)	Heniochus acuminatus
Moorish Idol	Zanclus canescens
Eel Black Ribbon	Rhinomureana quaesita
Cow Fish Long Horn (M/L)	Lactoria cornuta
Sweetlips Spotted Grunts Plectorhinchus chaetodonoides
Lionfish Fu-Manchu Dendrochirus biocellatus
Tang Naso Lipstic (M)	Naso lituratus
Anglerfish Asstd. Color Antennarius pictus
Hogfish Coral Bodianus mesothorax
Angel Banded Pomacentropyge multifasciatus
Angel Lamarck (M)	Genicanthus lamarck
Eel Blue Ribbon	Rhinomureana quaesita
Marine Betta (Male)	Calloplessiops altivelis
Lionfish Black Volitan Pterois volitans
Harlequin Tusk (S/M)	Lienardella fasciata
Trigger Redtooth (L)	Odonus niger
Trigger Blue Lined (M/L)	Pseudobalistes fuscus
Trigger Pinktail Melichthys vidua
Trigger Clown (M/M/L)	Balistoides conspicillum
Puffer Yellow Bellie	Arothron nigropunctatus
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)	Pomacanthus emperator 
Box Fish Yellow (S)	Ostracion cubicus
Goatfish Bicolor Parupeneus barberinoides
Shark Dolphin (M)	Malacanthus latovittatus (M)
Goby Scissortail Ptereleotris evides
Eel White (Ghost)	Pseudechidna brummeri
Angler Black (M/L)	Antennarius commersoni
Parrotfish Queen	Scarus vetula
Anglerfish Red Color Antennarius maculatus
Lobster Spiny Blue	Panulirus versicolor
Sea Hare Slugs	Dorabillia auricularia
Banded Brittle Starfish	Ophiolepis superba
Tube worms Asst.	Cerianthus menbraneceus
FingerTube Worm Color	Sabellatarte indica
Snail Turbo	Tectus niloticus
Uchin Black short Spine Colobocentrotus stratus
White Whelk Snail	Nasarius papillosus
Shrimp Tiger Pistol	Alpheus bellulus
Starfish Blue	Linckia laevigata
Starfish Choc Chip	Protoreaster nodosus
Scallops Flame	Limaria fragilis
Stripe Whelk Snail	Nasarius undosus
Urchin Short Spine Color	Tripeneuste gratilla
Bumble Bee (Stripe Whelks snail)	Cantharus Undusus
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (S)	Lysmata amboinensis
Shrimp Harlequin (M/L)	Hymenocera picta
Anemone Saddle Asst,	Cryptodendrum adhaecivum
Shrimp Anemone	Periclimenes brevicarpalis
Shrimp Marble Pistol	Alpheus bellulus
Crab Red	Myctiris specie
Shrimp Sexy	Thor amboinensis
Shrimp Bumble Bee	Gnathophyllum americanum
Shrimp Randal Pistol Alpheus randalli
Crab Red Stripe Hermit	Trizopagrus strigatus
Uchin Black Long Spine	Diadema setosum
Anemone Red Mat	Radianthus simplex*


----------

